# HLW Mini series tank car - First bash!



## Sampug394 (Dec 30, 2010)

Sort of.









Take one Hartland 2 axle tank car kit, add wood plank decking in the form of popsicle sticks...










Add metal wheels and a splash of black and brown paint, (okay lots of black and brown paint actually







) and you get one neat little tank car!









Looks neat and goes great with any mining train consist:


















I am officially converted to the HLW fanclub.


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah, I'm a big fan of the HLW minis...





























Best,
TJ


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Great photos guys. Thanks for sharing pictures of your work gives me ideas.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, they are wonderful fodder for bashing... Welcome to the "Club"... 

Just a couple of cars and locos to entice you into the deeper reaches of the obsession of 'bashing....












Shortened the wheelbase...










Venerable 0-4-0










And the wonderful running Big John...


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Stan, Big John is off the track.... under the engineer, you'da thunk he'd aheard it. 

John


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Totalwrecker on 08 Nov 2013 09:02 AM 
Stan, Big John is off the track.... under the engineer, you'da thunk he'd aheard it. 

John 
John.... It went over a closed switch..... The photo shoot was a bust but it shows the 'bash....

How's this?????







No tracks to mess with...........


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

Nice stuff!


----------

